# whatcha think?



## Nummi (Jan 5, 2002)

What do you guys think about the design of this site?:
http://home.datacomm.ch/aftermath/neo/iepreload.html
You need Internet Explorer to view it.


----------



## kenny (Jan 5, 2002)

I think it's extremely rude to resize the browser window to maximum like that....


----------



## Alex (Jan 6, 2002)

I like the shaking thingy. haha, cool site.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 6, 2002)

Its ok but it looks whacked in Netscape.
A web site, by design, should be compatible to W3C standards.


----------



## Nummi (Jan 6, 2002)

"A web site, by design, should be compatible to W3C standards."


   No... I do not think that is true.  People should be able to design the best site they can.  Make it any way they want.  With as much "cool stuff" as they want.  I had the site working with Nutscrape... but it was not as good.


----------



## edX (Jan 6, 2002)

good by what standards? anything that requires ie to see properly is just  plain done wrong!!!!!!!!

however it actually looked fine with icab (he he)


----------



## Mindy (Jan 6, 2002)

I like the overall design...but one suggestion would be to do this:  if you have the ability to develop and view on different platforms, different browsers (& versions), then you should do so.  We've found in our sites that it is best to make as many people as possible "happy" - or at least have the site formatted so that they can view it in different browsers, etc.  I mean, yes, we all love Macs - I am a Mac girl myself - but we have to be realistic about the percentage of folks who use PCs etc.  We try to design our sites and view them in different versions, all the major browsers, on PCs, Macs, etc. before we launch.  Just something to think about - especially if you expect it to be a high traffic site someday (or maybe it is? 

On your splash page, I like the cross-hairs type function - it was pretty cool....although my first thought was "is this a gliche?"  Not sure how I feel about making the window re-size to fit the screen - honestly I might change that (or whatever floats your boat).  The shaking function when you click on different areas was original and fits the name of your site perfectly.

I like the overall design style of your site a lot...and your desktop patterns were cool.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 6, 2002)

I still hold firm in my belief that one has to make their site according to W3C standards  first and foremost, then optimize to make it look good in most major browsers.

Like mindy said you want to have people on your site.  I dont use IE.  I use Netscape and omni.  IE is a rare thing with me.  Some people use opera, others use other browsers.

The point of the web is to be multiplatform, not tied down to one particular platform 

Club Admiralty will always be true to that  he he
(hopefully)

Admiral


----------



## Nummi (Jan 8, 2002)

There will never be high traffic... and the only people going to the site are Mac Users.  It is for a total conversion of the greatest Mac game of all time.  Marathon   But overall... you guys think it is an ok site?


----------



## benpoole (Jan 8, 2002)

Windoze 2000, IE 5.5:

JavaScript error...

Line:   111
Char:  2
Error:  'LocationAfterPreload" is undefined


----------

